# Your cities/towns suburban areas...



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Your cities/towns suburban areas...

In England ever since the 1950s/60s most new nice and not so nice housing developments seem to follow the American 'Levittown model'

They all have cheesy nice road names (Fairmont Drive, Springdale Avenue etc) and little cute houses that all look similar...
All laid out on nice looking but very impractically laid out roads...
Here are 3 places in England

Birchwood, just west of Manchester
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=bir...0646,-2.555051&spn=0.010677,0.027466&t=h&z=16


















Tytherington, a suburb of the town I live in
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...7224,-2.129245&spn=0.010713,0.027466&t=h&z=16










Milton Keynes, the mother of planned suburbs...
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...09387,-0.77445&spn=0.011029,0.027466&t=h&z=16








What are the suburbs like in your country? Or if you live in England/UK what are they like in your part of the country?


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

i hate those newer suburbs, fortunately in chester there isnt a lot of them, only one housing area

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=il


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

The epitome of German low-density suburban housing projects were probably the "Gartenstadt" concepts of the 1920s/30s and later projects in the same vein.

Examples in my area...

Mannheim-Gartenstadt
Ludwigshafen-Gartenstadt
Heidelberg-Pfaffengrund

Usually laid out in some sort of grid, often with a central road or two leading towards the residential or industrial areas these extended from. Not in a square grid though, often you'll simply have those central roads running out in two or three or four different directions, and the side roads then connect between these in either a straight or semi-circular fashion.
Often hugging some sort terrain feature, railway line (often now torn down) or similar on at least one side, and some "open country", forest or similar on another side. Still, always relatively compact and dense.

Houses tend to go towards utilitarian, single or double homes with a garden. Not too much variety, although there definitely is some. Nearby forests or similar function as green areas, hence not much public green space in the area. These housing areas always have problems with public transport to this day btw.

Postwar developments in the same vein still went the same direction. Example: Western extension of Sandhausen, northern extension of Walldorf, western extension of Heppenheim.

Modern suburbs (80s and later) are laid out in a sort of mid-density between the prewar low-density concept and the highrise neighborhoods of the 70s. They often tend to adopt comparably impractical road layouts without clear through-passes in order to minimize traffic. Examples: Mannheim-Wallstadt-Nord, Dossenheim-West, planned street layout for Hohensachsen-West, northern extension of Heppenheim (compare to western extension above).

The only areas in Germany i've seen laid out similar to the 'Levittown Model' are all US Army housing projects.


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

There's an entire topic about Suburbs in The Netherlands here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560898


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK suburbs are either 

High rise New Towns









Seaside Towns and Villages









Rural Villages


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

My photo thread on Canadian sprawl :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395440


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

South western suburbs of Copenhagen:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

*suburbs of Philadelphia*

Philadelphia suburbs are everything from farm towns, industrial river villages, colonial hamlets, elite burgs like the Main Line and of course rancid McMansion infused pod clusters and sleepy lake towns made of log cabins. Many of the suburbs are linked by commuter rail which lends to many an interesting downtown. Keep in mind that Philadelphia (like New York City) borders New Jersey so many of the suburbs are actually in another state. Delaware too contains a few Philadelphia suburbs.

We will start with a night shot of Philadelphia
[








Swarthmore PA








New Hope PA








Lambertville, NJ after a flood








West Chester PA
















Salem NJ








Medford Lakes NJ








Riverton NJ








Levittown, PA








Pottsville, PA
























Haddonfield NJ








Collingswood NJ








Vincentown, NJ








Narberth PA








Burlington NJ


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

This is what I think is the most common site in the Paris suburbs, found a bit everywhere. Though this is really an average, you also have dense inner suburbs and outer sprawl. And also strong social differences between different areas which influence their looks.
Most of our suburbs is little houses and appartment blocks.

And since the big majority in the Paris urban area lives outside of inner Paris, this is probably the most common environment for parisians:












This was taken in Bagneux, a southern suburb of Paris

(photo by forumer Minato Ku)


----------



## wholepearl (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hi65*

A man is known by the company he keeps.http://community.zimbabweyoungentre...wflendangeredstreamlive.org/fashionjewelry123


----------



## MiamiMan305 (Oct 24, 2009)

Suburbs don't always have to be bland and boring




























These are all from Coral Gables, a suburb of Miami, depicting the historic Biltmore Hotel, the Venitian Pool, and flowers at Fairchild Tropical Gardens. In addition the Gables is home to the University of Miami, Miracle Mile, and over 140 restaurants and shops.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you consider suburbs anything outside downtown or just distant residential neighborhoods?


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

JPBrazil said:


> Do you consider suburbs anything outside downtown or just distant residential neighborhoods?


Anything outside 'downtown'.


----------



## brossa (May 21, 2007)

Crystal Palace, London:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

San pedro, suburb of Monterrey, Mexico

Population of - San pedro= ~130,000 - Monterrey metropolitan area=~3,900,000

Some towers




















Some houses


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Katowice (300,000 inhabitants, 2,500,000 in metro area) and its suburbs. City Centre in the middle of the pic, near this blue point


----------

